# Six months in Majorca



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Do we become residents after 90 days? Do we then have tax issues?

We hope to be there for five/six months and are pensioners. Do we have to fly back to the UK for a couple of days to get another three months?

Thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

2ladies said:


> Do we become residents after 90 days? Do we then have tax issues?
> 
> We hope to be there for five/six months and are pensioners. Do we have to fly back to the UK for a couple of days to get another three months?
> 
> Thanks.


If you arrive with the intention to reside permanently you are supposed to apply for a residence certificate immediately. As far as tax is concerned 180 days is probably going to be the period for you fo tax residency, and therefore you should be OK


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you. We are certainly not going to reside there permanently - can't take the heat. Just hoping that it won't be tooooooooooo cold!!

We are renting a flat on the quiet side of Santa Ponsa (El Toro side) as it is flat and my elderly mother will be able to walk. SP seems a nice base location wise - and there should be a few restaurants etc. open in the winter. Seems easy to get to Palma etc. I heard it is depressing there in the winter, but we will find the same wherever we go unless we rent in Palma itself. Since we live in London in the summer, we would like a nice seaside place as there will, hopefully, be some nice days. Perhaps not very upscale, but more going on than Puerto Portals hopefully - even has supermarkets!! Joy!!!???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

2ladies said:


> Thank you. We are certainly not going to reside there permanently - can't take the heat. Just hoping that it won't be tooooooooooo cold!!
> 
> We are renting a flat on the quiet side of Santa Ponsa (El Toro side) as it is flat and my elderly mother will be able to walk. SP seems a nice base location wise - and there should be a few restaurants etc. open in the winter. Seems easy to get to Palma etc. I heard it is depressing there in the winter, but we will find the same wherever we go unless we rent in Palma itself. Since we live in London in the summer, we would like a nice seaside place as there will, hopefully, be some nice days. Perhaps not very upscale, but more going on than Puerto Portals hopefully - even has supermarkets!! Joy!!!???


Well make sure you do have some heating, as it does get cold at night in Spain.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh yes, quite a new flat - if we decide on the one we think - more or less decided though!! a/c and heating and all mod cons we hope!!

Whereabouts are you? My only problem is that there is no 'phone and thus no internet!! Nuisance. Will get a PAYG mobile of course - but its the lack of internet!! Are there any companies that can install internet without a 'phone?


----------



## mallorcasunshine (Dec 16, 2008)

2ladies said:


> Oh yes, quite a new flat - if we decide on the one we think - more or less decided though!! a/c and heating and all mod cons we hope!!
> 
> Whereabouts are you? My only problem is that there is no 'phone and thus no internet!! Nuisance. Will get a PAYG mobile of course - but its the lack of internet!! Are there any companies that can install internet without a 'phone?


ola! and welcome to the island

there is a free wireless internet service in palma nova all along the beach front if you have a laptop just connect to the internet its dead easy

that would only be a short bus ride away

ur right about the temps being cold but isnt it the same everywhere

few weeks agowas minus 4 in belgium so here tonight at 7 degrees I dont think its cold

almost everything is still open in palma nova..........not so everywhere else pollensa and alcudia are ghost towns at the mo.

it may be cold but we see some blue sky and sunshine every day

and we are all very happy here.

have a great adventure ladies.


----------

